# Synaptics Touchpad V8.1 Problem



## tealoctober (Aug 26, 2012)

I have an HP dv6tqe-7000 laptop, and I've had some problems with its Synaptics Touchpad. It's got a touchpad area with dedicate left and right click buttons below. Sometimes, both in and out of gaming, both the left click button/function and the double tap 'select' function will quit working. The right click button and function still work, though, as does the pointer.

Example: when this happens, I will right click an icon the desktop and the pointer will still hi-light every single option in the drop-down, but left clicking and double tapping the options simply does not work.
Example: when this happens, I will try to left click or double tap an icon on the desktop to open a program, but it simply does not open or work at all.

I cannot replicate how or why this happens. It affects games as well; left click 'select' will not work.
To fix it, I either have to restart the computer completely (as I can't do anything else!), or I click the left and right buttons while moving the pointer around for a minute or two and eventually it fixes itself. I can also plug in a usb mouse and the mouse will work, but the touchpad will not.

Has anyone else encountered this problem, and has anyone found a fix?

Links to other people that have had the same problem:
Synaptics touchpad left-click problem - HP Support Forum
https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=78389


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

Could be a bug, have you tried updating drivers from manufacturers website?


----------



## tealoctober (Aug 26, 2012)

I have a higher/more current version of the driver than the synaptics website offers, I just checked.


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

tealoctober said:


> I have a higher/more current version of the driver than the synaptics website offers, I just checked.


How do you expect to solve or diagnose the issue without taking any action?
Different version or not, the point is to see if the problem gets solved, and if it's driver related. I found very odd that your version is more recent that the one in Synaptics official website..

Btw, this was my first personality unfiltered response.. Meaning you can't expect help without applying the jobs requested.



> And that clearly solved the problem for you, so why try a different version, right?..:whistling:


----------



## tealoctober (Aug 26, 2012)

Just thought that you were asking me to look for an up-to-date driver, and I found that mine is in fact the latest. Website offers 15.2.20, I've got 15.3.29. If I can find a reliable list of past drivers, I may try to play around with older ones to see if it happens, though it'll be hard to test as the event is sporadic.


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

Ok, do it. You need to test to check the source, and hopefully it will be the driver. If not it will be even harder to test, as my advice will be to proceed to safe mode testing to eliminate any other software..
If you want to avoid these hassles you'll get others, two other diagnostic solutions are system restore and factory restore, and both imply losing data. None of them insure problem solving if somehow the problem reveals itself hardware, so i'd recommend to follow first plan traced.

Post back results, good luck.


----------



## tealoctober (Aug 26, 2012)

Any other ideas?


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

Where are you at right now? Have you exhausted all previous solutions?


----------

